# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  SB Store - новая торговая площадка с товарами от известных брендов

## acontinent

*Многие компании уже перестали использовать традиционные методы продажи товаров. Быстроразвивающиеся технологии стимулируют бренды предлагать свою продукцию на торговых площадках в интернете. Поэтому сейчас сложно представить серьезную организацию, которая занимается продажей товаров без сайта с удобным каталогом и несколькими вариантами оплаты.* 





Электронная торговля не имеет ограничений по площади, и на веб-сайтах может быть представлен широкий ассортимент товаров. Это помогает покупателям приобрести то, что им необходимо.


Использование торговых интернет-площадок имеет множество плюсов для потребителей:отсутствие давления со стороны продавцов-консультантов;экономия времени;возможность сравнения цен на товар в разных точках;круглосуточный доступ к платформе;возможность отслеживать процесс доставки;регулярное проведение скидок и акций. 

Мы поинтересовались, где представлены товары множества брендов. Для примера возьмем [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Сервис появился относительно недавно, но уже имеет внушительный каталог и продуманную систему доставок. При желании всегда можно воспользоваться помощью консультанта для уточнения характеристик конкретной товарной позиции.





Мультибрендовый магазин предлагает выгодные цены на следующие категории продукции:

одежда и обувь;[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ];товары для дома;сантехника;бытовая техника;мебель;посуда;парфюмерия и косметика. 

Продажа осуществляется как оптом, так и в розницу.


Сотрудничество с проверенными поставщиками и производителями гарантирует продажу товаров безупречного качества. Вся продукция сертифицирована.


На сайте регулярно устраиваются распродажи. Каждый покупатель может приобрести желаемую вещь с дисконтом. Вся информация о выгодных предложениях публикуется в специальном разделе.


Оплата заказа возможна безналичным способом.


Доставка осуществляется в пределах Москвы, Московской области и других городов Росии транспортной компанией, предоставляется гарантийное обслуживание.


Веб-сайт: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Служба поддержки: +7 (495) 281-43-06


Написать Email: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Адрес: 142007 Московская обл., г. Домодедово, мкр. Авиационный, ул. Ильюшина, дом 2А

----------

